# Anyone had 2 c sections close together???



## Natalie999

Hi, Im new to this site ;0) and am looking for any mums with babies who delivered via c section and are pregnant again! I have a 5 month old baby and am 2 months pregnant as I found out today!!!


----------



## lilyanne

Congrats on the news! I know people who have had two c-sections close together without a problem (actually about the same spacing).


----------



## Natalie999

Thanks ;0) weird...phoebe is the name we have chosen if this little one is a girl ;0)


----------



## scooterbug29

i had my twin boys and they 18 months later had my daughter.


----------



## littleblonde

I had my 1st by section and she is 12 months and im 26 weeks with number to. So not had a 2nd section yet but maybe having one


----------



## ameliea09uk

no but my mum did, my brother is 15 in may and my sister is 14 in april, so about 11 months apart, she had to have c section with borth and was fine, she said it did take a little longer to fel like her normal self again but with a little rest and help and a support band and heat packs things were ok, best things is go with the flow, good luck u have a few months left befor u have 2 worry about it, i no they say wait a yr befor haveing a second baby if c section is required but it dont allways happen like that


----------



## DragonMummy

anything less than a year is potentially dangerous and increases risk of rupturing so you need to speak to a specialist asap. speak to your doctor for a referral. x


----------



## TigerLady

My c-sections were 13 months apart to the day. The second was much easier than the first. Recovery time was much faster. With my first I was in the hospital for almost 3 days. With my second, I checked out of the hospital after baby was 24 hours (minimum time allowed). :thumbup:


----------



## you&me

As long as my pregnancy progresses okay, I will be having my third section 12.5 months after my last one...I was so worried about it, I saw my GP last week and said about my fears that it was to close together etc...she isn't worried about it in the slightest, just means I will be monitored more closely and another section will be carried out before the increased risk of going into labour.


----------



## KateH & bump

Hi

I had a section in Feb 09 and am due in May so about 15 months between mine. First was emerg sec and am seeing consultant at 34 weeks to decide how this little one will enter the world - do you know for sure that it will be a section as opposed to VBAC? (Vaginal birth after ces?) - it usually depends on the reason for the sec last time??

Kx


----------



## Szaffi

I had a CS in November 2009, and now I'm due in May (it'll be 18 months gap). The doctor has persuaded me to try for a VBAC, but for the moment LO is breech, so we'll see.

I also assumed that it'll be an automatic CS at first, but apparently depending on the situation, a VBAC may be a better/afer option.


----------



## nugget80

I had an emergency csec with dd1 and 3 months later was pregnant again. Had dd2 1 ur and 3 weeks later by VBAC! Am now doing it all again 9 yrs on and csec was not mentioned once!


----------

